# Latest Project



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

My latest project is a Buggy Bench Seat made from plans and hardware I found on Klockit.com. The wood is red oak with a stain called "Special Walnut". The finish is three coats of Spar Urethane because the bench is to be for outside use. Please excuse the dust on the rear view picture as I had just completed assembling when I took the picture and hadn't cleaned it up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

George, I thought all Texas buggy seats were required by law to have a gun rack on the back? Looks good.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That looks really great George. Is it going on a buggy or is it just for a garden seat?


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks better than you said it did.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

What a great project! Very nice!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

mailee said:


> That looks really great George. Is it going on a buggy or is it just for a garden seat?


Just for a garden.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey George, really neat project! I never actually sat in one of those, looks really interesting.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

VERY nice George but it strikes me that it's very wide for one and only wide enough for two very good friends!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

harrysin said:


> VERY nice George but it strikes me that it's very wide for one and only wide enough for two very good friends!


Thanks, Harry. I guess you could call it a snuggle buggy seat.:sarcastic:


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Well done George....you have done a great job on that project..........AL


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mike - gun rack, LOL

George - nice job. How much bounce/lean do you get on those springs? Are the runners long enough to avoid tipping over backwards?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job George 



=========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Ralph Barker said:


> Mike - gun rack, LOL
> 
> George - nice job. How much bounce/lean do you get on those springs? Are the runners long enough to avoid tipping over backwards?


Thanks, Ralph. The springs are really stiff and there is no problem with tipping over unless you put your feet up on a fence rail and push backwards.


----------



## Neil Moon (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice job George I really like. Thats definately one for the Alamo


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great work, George.. Hope ya live somewhere warm enough to use it over the next few months...


----------



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

Great project results George! I've wanted to create a Buckboard for a long time now and your photos will sure come in handy when I make the seat.


----------

